# steam engine oil pump plans



## chrsbrbnk (Jul 13, 2013)

I need a plan for a engine driven oil pump for the main steam cylinder on my model case.          thanks, Chris


----------



## terrywerm (Jul 13, 2013)

Try the plans on this site:   http://www.smex.net.au/Store/Store_PlansFittings01.php

There are a number of plans there, and they are free.

ON EDIT:  Surprisingly, these plans use inch measurements instead of metric!


----------



## chrsbrbnk (Jul 13, 2013)

excellent !     thanks ,  Chris


----------

